# Milo Ventimiglia & Hayden Panettiere Are an Item



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

Fall's turn into winter cranked up the heat in one respect: the connection between Milo Ventimiglia and Hayden Panettiere.

Having previously denied a relationship, the two Heroes stars are now considered an item.

"Hayden's mom adores Milo. She thinks he's so cute," a family friend tells PEOPLE. "She tells her friends that he's her boyfriend. She's very proud."

On a December trip to New York City, Ventimiglia hung out with the entire Panettiere family. "He's even met her grandparents. He fits in perfectly with the family. Milo jokes around with her little brother," says the source. "They're buddies."

When the couple are together, "they're very affectionate and very comfortable around each other. He really takes care of her, even down to the little things like giving her a back massage and going with her to work."

A rep for the actress said: "We do not respond to inquiries from the media regarding Ms. Panettiere's personal life."

'Not Afraid to Show Affection'

Since cozying up at an Emmys party in September, the two had dodged rumors that they were dating â€“ even though, by mid-November, they already were clearly close, being together publicly at benefits and other events.

When asked shortly before Thanksgiving about the reports of his possible romance with Panettiere, Ventimiglia chuckled then paused before saying, "She and I are close friends. It's only natural that people are going to couple us together."

"They're not afraid to show their affection around her family and their friends," says the friend.

As for the existence of a mini generation gap â€“ Ventimiglia's 30, while Panettiere's 18 â€“ the friend adds, "At first it doesn't seem like there's a big age difference, but then you do see it. ... He's more proper and reserved, and she's still playful and very girly."


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 31, 2007)

This is just ridiculous. She may be of age but I don't really think it is appropriate, none the less. I am almost 30 and I would not even THINK of being with an 18 year old. And I really don't care if the younger one is the woman in this case because I don't think there is any difference...!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, I really hate that thing he does with his mouth.....and I had no idea that he was 30. Sure as hell doesn't look it.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 31, 2007)

hmm. Doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Saje (Dec 31, 2007)

Eh. If they're happy then thats all that matters. Love bites and discriminates not with age.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha, Trish - it bugs me too!

She's so annoying to look at - like, very stuck-up/snobby.

They'll break up eventually... they make an odd-cute couple but I don't see them as those types to last long. He made more sense with his ex, I forgot her name but from the Gilmore Girls.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Dec 31, 2007)

he is so adoarable, shes too young though it wont last


----------



## Jessica (Dec 31, 2007)

awww I hope it lasts even though the odds are against them. I think they make a very cute couple. Plus I believe that 18 year olds in Hollywood grow up fast, so I dont think she's your typical 18 year old.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awww I hope it lasts even though the odds are against them. I think they make a very cute couple. Plus I believe that 18 year olds in Hollywood grow up fast, so I dont think she's your typical 18 year old. I agree. I hope that they do last.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Good for them! They're totally cute together!





Breaking news!






LOL!


----------



## speedy (Jan 1, 2008)

I think they look cute together.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 1, 2008)

More than likely it won't last being Hollywood and all, but I wish them the best of luck. The age doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good for them! They're totally cute together!






Breaking news!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...cutie/Milo.jpg

LOL!

I've been waiting for you to post on this thread.


----------



## katana (Jan 1, 2008)

I think they make a cute couple. I hope it works!

I was 18 when I started dating my Bf, who at the time was 30.

He's now 35 and I'm almost 23



We're still together, living together and very much in Love and very happy


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been waiting for you to post on this thread.



You know it! lol!



I was just waiting until I had time to get that pic up! lol!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jessiej78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is just ridiculous. She may be of age but I don't really think it is appropriate, none the less. I am almost 30 and I would not even THINK of being with an 18 year old. And I really don't care if the younger one is the woman in this case because I don't think there is any difference...! I agree.


----------



## Annia (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good for them! They're totally cute together!






Breaking news!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...cutie/Milo.jpg

LOL!





Yikes, that was a quick break up. Poor Hayden, c'est la vie.

Milo and Shaundra are a much better match *nods*





LOL, Shaundra


----------



## CheerBear (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, Trish - it bugs me too! 
She's so annoying to look at - like, very stuck-up/snobby.

They'll break up eventually... they make an odd-cute couple but I don't see them as those types to last long. He made more sense with his ex, I forgot her name but from the Gilmore Girls.

Alexis Bledel?


----------



## MindySue (Jan 2, 2008)

His character was such a ****** on gilmore girls Celly, but I did love them as a couple...I didn't know they dated in real? Sweeet. Shes getting on my nerves lately as well.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they make a cute couple. I hope they last and I don't think the age thing is that big of a deal.


----------



## AttentionWhore (Jan 3, 2008)

_this makes me sad milo was suppose to wait for me_


----------



## katana (Jan 3, 2008)

LMAO




HeHe to attentionwhore!


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Lauren (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm well they look cute but I'm 20 and I wouldn't even date a someone who's 30!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm well they look cute but I'm 20 and I wouldn't even date someone who's 30!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

He was prolly hittin it before she turned 18. LOL


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 12, 2008)

What is with this guy dating barely-legal costars? Oh well, I wish them the best, they're both happy it seems.


----------

